
Google Sheets Formula Clock - benlcollins
https://www.benlcollins.com/spreadsheets/google-sheets-formula-clock/
======
jvolkman
> (Pro-tip: type sheet.new into your browser address bar to do this instantly)

That blew my mind. Sure enough, Google owns the .new TLD.

~~~
buzzerbetrayed
Wow that’s useful. Worth reading the article just to learn that.

~~~
sytse
If you like yours like this consider browsing the rest of the tools and tips
section of the GitLab handbook [https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/tools-and-
tips/#google-doc...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/tools-and-tips/#google-
docs-pro-tips)

------
achow
From this discovered couple of other useful blog writeup..

 _Everything you ever wanted to know about Sparklines in Google Sheets_

[https://www.benlcollins.com/spreadsheets/sparklines-in-
googl...](https://www.benlcollins.com/spreadsheets/sparklines-in-google-
sheets/)

 _10 Techniques for building a Google Sheets Dashboard_

[https://www.benlcollins.com/spreadsheets/10-techniques-
googl...](https://www.benlcollins.com/spreadsheets/10-techniques-google-
sheets-dashboard/)

------
evolutionxbox
"No code" \- how is writing mathematical functions with inputs and outputs not
code?

------
HamptonNorth
This is worth a read. Amazing how a small idea can grow

~~~
pssflops
^ Agreed! The concept itself is incredible, but the write-up really makes the
difference in explaining how we got to the final product.

------
amelius
Is Google sheets practically Turing complete?

~~~
bowmessage
What spreadsheet software isn’t?

